# Sonos Shakes Up its Lineup with the Wireless Sonos SUB



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## Peoples Phonetics (Jun 16, 2012)

I have 5 Sonos zones at my house and there is one room with a pair of in ceilings that I have always wanted to add in a sub.
I would be interested to find out how good the timing and phasing is !


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

WOW $600 uhhhh I have enough trouble convincing my clients to but the $350 ZonePlayer90.....though many of them are very satisfied with the zone players SQ and performance once they connect to it.....I would rather have a really good pair of speakers in each zone with plenty of low end than one of these.....and thats the thing.....SONOS is a multi zone product.....we will not be installing $600 subs in multiple zones....if I were , a nice in wall sub would be much more practical.... this product would only be a last resort option....


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Engadget's Review


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

CNET Review


----------

